# little friskies



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I read the list of cat foods that can be fed to a hedgehog and though I didn't see this one on there I was still wondering if it could be given. I wouldn't use this as a main meal for them. It would be just added.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

By "Little Friskies" do you mean Friskies by Purina? If so, it's a crap food, filled with corn and by-product meals. Even for just a junk food, I personally wouldn't feed something that is just corn and by-products.

If you didn't, then could you post the ingredients list and nutrition chart? Cause google only gives me Friskies by Purina.


----------

